# Power Steering



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

All right once again I have another problem...
My power steering is messed up... I checked the fluid level, it's full. What happens is, if I just start the car, there's no problem, but after I drive it somewhere and I stop to back into a parking spot, the sh!t whines and squeels, and fights me turning it, it's not even like I just lost power steering, it like bounces back at me when I try to turn it... Is this the rack or the pump, or is it just a loose belt? Whatever it is I have another one, cause my 93's engine just came out of the car yesterday, so I can get anything off it that I need...PLEASE HELP!

I'm NOT dropping power steering so don't even suggest it...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

240luvr said:


> All right once again I have another problem...
> My power steering is messed up... I checked the fluid level, it's full. What happens is, if I just start the car, there's no problem, but after I drive it somewhere and I stop to back into a parking spot, the sh!t whines and squeels, and fights me turning it, it's not even like I just lost power steering, it like bounces back at me when I try to turn it... Is this the rack or the pump, or is it just a loose belt? Whatever it is I have another one, cause my 93's engine just came out of the car yesterday, so I can get anything off it that I need...PLEASE HELP!
> 
> I'm NOT dropping power steering so don't even suggest it...


You Don't need power steering!  LOL.

But seriously, sounds to me like your belt is bad, or loose, check the belt that goes on the powersteering pump, check if it is frayed in anyway, also check if it is loose, you might just have to tighten the belt! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Whine is the pump, squeel is the belt. When the belt starts to slip it will only get worse.

I dont knwo why its fighting you. I dont know that much about Power Steering. I knwo with out power steering the car is really hard to turn when at slow slow speeds. Trust me lol

Ill try to find out for you.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

No problems all, it was just a loose belt. I came home today pulled it up to the garage, checked the belt, and I could've practically pulled it off of the pulleys, so I tightened it up, and there's no problem. My Pop was thinking that it was fighting me because the belt was slipping so bad, that I was just straining the pump. So don't worry about it, it's all fixed up... Thanks guys...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240luvr said:


> No problems all, it was just a loose belt. I came home today pulled it up to the garage, checked the belt, and I could've practically pulled it off of the pulleys, so I tightened it up, and there's no problem. My Pop was thinking that it was fighting me because the belt was slipping so bad, that I was just straining the pump. So don't worry about it, it's all fixed up... Thanks guys...


Hmm... I remember myself having that same problem. I replaced and retensioned the belt, and I though it was all fixed, HOWEVER, the source of the slacking was a quicly dying seal. Oddly, the seal was breaking because of a significant crack in the housing, which is weird as crap... But the new belt got loose and squealed again, so I had to retension it regularly. One day, literally as I was driving down fourth street, the belt dropped off into the road. I pulled over and picked up the belt with a "WTF?!" attitude. I popped the heavy OE hood and saw that the bearing and shaft had completely exited the housing, and had now deposited themselves in the radiator fan. I took the hint and removed my power steering, but here's what you should take away from this freakishly weird set of events: check the shaft for play. If the seal is bad, the bearing is quickly in jeopardy, and it WILL fall out and ruin your fanblades. If there is ANY play at all, you might not even have to drop your power steering, because the bearing and shaft will drop themselves, as they did in my case.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

You might want to replace that belt. When power steering bel slips it can start to become slick and will slip more and more over time. Just check it :thumbup:


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I believe that mine comes loose because of my serious oil leak... I'm to believe that oil gets on the threads of the bolts and then they vibrate loose. I'll check the belt and pulley and stuff anyway just in case. Thanks for the warnings guys...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240luvr said:


> I believe that mine comes loose because of my serious oil leak... I'm to believe that oil gets on the threads of the bolts and then they vibrate loose. I'll check the belt and pulley and stuff anyway just in case. Thanks for the warnings guys...


I don't think oil could cause the tensioner bolt (the alternator mount) to loosen. There are two bolts on that mount, a tensioning bolt, and a locking bolt, which stops the tensioning bolt from moving. The locking bolt should be held in with at least 40 lb/ft of torque, so there's no chance that the belt could slack. If your belt is slacking, and the mount is stable (which it most likely is, as long as the locking bolt is tizight), your bearing might be taking the A train to Fritz Village.

BTW, where's your oil leak?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

240luvr said:


> I believe that mine comes loose because of my serious oil leak... I'm to believe that oil gets on the threads of the bolts and then they vibrate loose. I'll check the belt and pulley and stuff anyway just in case. Thanks for the warnings guys...


Oil Leak?
How bad is the oil leak? Do you fill er up with oil and check the gas? Or is it only slow?
If it is a slow leak and it doesn't bother you, you don't really have to change your oil anymore! LOL always putting new stuff in it!
Has the belt come loose again?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

All right first off...bri drive... when did the alternator come into the discussion? We're talkin' power steering pump here (and if I'm correct, the alternator is on the opposite side of the engine {not trying to be a dick, sry if it sounds that way}), there are two bolts you must loosen to be able to use the adjuster bolt, these two come loose every now and then. And the oil leak is from the oil pan, the seal is bad... The leak isn't too bad, but when it does leak, it gets up into the fan and that blows the whole front of the engine w/ oil... thus since it's blowing the whole front of the engine with oil, I'm to believe that the oil is getting to the bolts, and making it easier for them to vibrate loose. 

No the belt hasn't come loose, but the belt does need replacing i can see, because it's starting to fray a little bit on the edges...


----------

